# screamo/emo



## xmaggotx

most punk kids are really unedudcated about this and think that punk-pop shit is emo but im talking about real emo. screamo...saetia, portraits of past, circle takes the square, yaphet kotto, OLD sunny day real estate, embrace, rites of spring, evergreen...you get the picture

anyone else into this kind of music? its a huge part of punk rock and hardcore, and i think its a damned important part.


----------



## xbocax

circle takes square is screamo????? O.O I guess i like it then. Never thought i did.


----------



## xmaggotx

hell yeah they are. really chaotic screamo... check out orchid


----------



## Gudj

pageninetynine is the greatest guitar band ever.
city of caterpillar might be the second best.


----------



## iTch

you kids know yr shit. City Of Caterpillar, Circle Takes The Square and Pageninetynine are where it's at. I also dig Botch, Blood Brothers, I guess Converge would work too.
I see where yr coming from with this, but emo has taken new routes, and most people associate it with that terrible "scene kid" music. I hear this genre (original emo) referred often to as Mathcore. I think The Locust might have coined the term..not sure.


----------



## xmaggotx

mathcore is different. converge would fit in that catergory but none of those other bands would...i personally think pg99 is waaaay overrated, but their album art is rad. i met a kid with pg99 sleeves once... im honestly not all that into city of caterpillar either...buess its just e, but i've hears SOOO many bands that sound like that...non-melodic screamo. im just not so into it anymore. check out lhasa, japanese screamo. lately ive been into adorno, 3cm tour, the saddest landscape...and of course a lot of 90's emo like christi front drive, constantine sankhathi, boys life etc. stoked to see some other travelin folks are into this. most kids i know who are into this are housies, and theyre all kind of fading out of the "punk" scene as it were. ...ive used to many "...'s" this post...


----------



## Gudj

Pg.99 has alot of different sounds, and their records are sort of hit or miss (especially doc.7). But their early stuff was alot less metal than their late stuff... they even did a Filth cover!


iTch, Botch is also really rad. I don't know a whole lot about them and only started listning to them a while ago, but I like their sound alot.



xmaggotx, do you like Four Hundred Years? Do they fit in with your definition of screamo?


----------



## Turtles

Emo = Fugazi and Rights of Spring
Screamo = Heroin


----------



## xbocax

i never got into orchid i know who they are i reeeeeaaallllyyyy try to stay away from anyting or anyone threeonegee just not my scene


----------



## christianarchy

pg. 99, orchid, bucket full of teeth, circle takes the square, saetia, embrace, saddest landscape, funeral diner, combatwoundedveteran, tristan tzara, me and him call it us, raein, city of caterpillar, blood brothers, botch..all fucking great bands.
ive been realllllly fucking into daughters too. their kinda pv/mathcore/screamo ish. anyone else like them?
i know what you mean by not many people knowing about screamo. i think peopel think of screamo as bring me the horizon type stuff now. maybe..i dont really know.
i think hardcore and screamo have become somewhat estranged lately and its weird. they go hand in hand for me. 
glad people are into this stuff.
i wish my band sounded more like this. its a tough sound to get in a 2 piece.


----------



## Odal

Been listening to Envy, Funeral Diner, Pg. 99 and that kind of stuff alot lately


----------



## bote

I was talking about this very thing to a friend a couple days ago, how the pop culture ¨emo¨ thing is a soulless bastardization. 
But a lot of these bands are new to me, I´ve been checking them out, thanks for the recommendations...

And not screamo cause there´s no screaming but pretty math sound and definitely a 2-piece to aspire to



i really like that song, from 2:00 is some serious syncopation


----------



## christianarchy

that's some ridiculous playing. i've heard them before but can't remember how, cool video.


----------



## Gudj

What do y'all think of A Day in Black and White?
I have their "My heroes have always killed cowboys" full length and split with Black Castle.
I always called them screamo, but there is probably a different applicable description. 

Have you heard them? Do you like them?


----------



## iTch

Yeah, I'm really not much into this stuff anymore, but I've heard of or listened to a lot of the bands on here. Holy Molar is another one to be mentioned.

would you kids consider Bear Vs. Shark emo?
I like them a lot and try not to give them a genre, especially emo, but people call them that.


----------



## Rash L

I've always been horrible with putting music into genres... I dont even try anymore. But I like a lot of the bands listed in this thread, and yes christianarchy, I like daughters lol. havent heard 'em in awhile though.


----------



## RnJ

I know most of the bands, but never got into them so much. I hit that scene in the late 90s, when Appleseed Cast were hitting the scene, the Promise Ring, etc. It's a little better than what's being called emo these days, at least.

More: Moss Icon, pageninetynine, Funeral Diner, Envy, A Trillion Barnacle Lapse, I Would Set Myself On Fire For You, etc. I used to have hundreds of MP3 albums of this kinda of stuff that was still relatively know in the late 90s. Perhaps it's still thriving in some circles (Ex., the Viva La Vinyl douchebags), I just not in touch with that scene anymore. I plan to make a "favorites of old" emo/screamo album of my favorite songs one day.


----------



## Blackout

dont forget the sreaching weasels


----------



## xmaggotx

what the fuck screeching weasel? thats like some straight punk shit. daughters are ok. ive heard a lot of bad shit about their singer my girlfriend saw them and said he was really sexist took off his shirt and was just acting like a dick to the women there. envy's badass, i like lhasa and nitromegaprayer better for japanese screamo...appleseed cast are dope. i have a ton of this shit on vinyl. got to see portraits of pastn their reunion "tour" last year. or maybe the year before. it was rad though. yaphet kotto has to be mentioned. also check out 10 year old wala


----------



## bote

yeah, appleseed cast definitely classic emo band too, I´d forgotten about them


----------



## xmaggotx

as to a day in black and white ive always considered them screamo as well. check out this wierd shit: avenging disco godfathers of soul. i have a 12 inch of theirs...wierd stuff.


----------



## RnJ

They're still putting out albums. Save for the most recent one (2009), they're all really good. think Two Conversations is actually my favorite, although End of the Ring Wars is pretty friggin' classic in it's own sense.


----------



## Alaska

Holy shit. People are good at emo and screamo here!

Saetia, Hot Cross, Circle Takes The Square, and Envy are mad good gateway bands. Just sayin, for anyone who is curious.


----------



## xmaggotx

hot cross was mediocre at best. saetia was amazing, and off minor was damn good, but hot cross.......dismissible in my book.


----------



## Alaska

Cool. Was just putting it out there for anyone new to the genre.


----------



## PFAT

Haaaaaaha


----------



## christianarchy

goodness i love gcf
didn't think i'd be saying that in the screamo thread..


----------



## xmaggotx

haha its all about that ridiculous myspace emo song good clean fun does. that band is awesome. up there with judjud as best joke core bands


----------



## PFAT

Helllllll yeah. This song makes me lol everytime I hear it. They're like the aquabats of hardcore? Ha.


----------



## xmaggotx

...in fact...


----------



## PFAT

yay giibberish!


----------



## christianarchy

hell yeah on the myspace song
my buddy's getting the panda inked soon..








anyways, anyone like past lives? i wouldnt classify them as screamo, but maybe close. its the band that people from blood bros did after they split up. except for johnny and cody, they went on to jaguar love (do not spend $15 to see that band like i did, they are nothing like blood bros. in an interview, johnny calls it "black flag with a dance floor." its awful).
but yeah past lives is pretty cool


----------



## Pseudonymical

I really want to have a good, long conversation, about nothing in particular, with Ian Mackaye before I die.


----------



## simpletoremember

One of my favorite bands in school. Along with Rites of Spring, and Blood Brothers.. At the Drive In... and stuff. I use to listen to in middle school and early high school.


----------

